# Tabellen-Zelle als Link?



## mhribernik (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo ihr da draußen.  

Kann man eine Tabellen-Zelle als Link verwenden? Also, dass man beim klick darauf zu einer anderen Seite kommt? Geht das? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Gumbo (18. Juli 2005)

Weise dem beinhalteten Verweis der Tabellenzelle mit der CSS-Deklaration display:block einfach Block-Element-Charakteristika zu.


----------



## The G (18. Juli 2005)

Könntest du mal die CSS Codepassage Posten? Wäre echt toll.


----------



## Gumbo (18. Juli 2005)

Hab ich doch bereits: display:block.


----------



## Y05h1 (18. Juli 2005)

.....
<td style="display:block"> blabla </td>
....
So sollte das funktionieren glaub ich


----------



## Chaoslion (18. Juli 2005)

oder so gehts doch auch oder nicht?


```
<table border="1">
<a href="link.html"><tr><td height="100" width="100"></td></tr></a>
</table>
```


----------



## Gumbo (18. Juli 2005)

Beides falsch:
	
	
	



```
<table>
	<tr>
		<td><a href="http://example.net" style="display:block">Beispieltext</a></td>
	</tr>
</table>
```


----------



## T3ch (18. Juli 2005)

Chaoslion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder so gehts doch auch oder nicht?
> 
> HTML-Code:
> 
> ...





Dieser Vorschlag funktioniert nicht (anders gesagt: er funktioniert im IE).

Außerdem ist dieser Vorschlag nicht valide, da du ein Inline-Element einem Block-Element überordnest.

Greetz


----------



## mhribernik (19. Juli 2005)

Wow, das klappt. Das ist richtig gut!    Danke euch für eure Tipps. Hbt mir sehr geholfen.
mfg. Marko


----------



## The G (19. Juli 2005)

Bei mir klappt das nicht, woran könnte das liegen? Ich poste mal den Code, villeicht könnt ihr mir helfen?


```
<div align="center">
  <center>
  <table border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse" bordercolor="#111111" width="270" height="141" id="AutoNumber1">
    <tr>
      <td width="270" height="1">
      </td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td width="270" height="136">&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td width="270" height="2" bgcolor="#FF6666">
      <p align="center"><b><a href="http://example.net" style="display:block">Klick<a></b></td>
    </tr>
  </table>
  </center>
</div>
```


----------



## mhribernik (19. Juli 2005)

```
<div align="center">
  <center>
  <table border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse" bordercolor="#111111" width="270" height="141" id="AutoNumber1">
    <tr>
      <td width="270" height="1">
      </td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td width="270" height="136">&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td width="270" height="2" bgcolor="#FF6666">
      <p align="center"><b><a href="http://example.net" style="display:block">Klick  </a>  </b></td>
    </tr>
  </table>
  </center>
</div>
```


----------



## The G (19. Juli 2005)

Äh? Was soll das sein? </a>? Muss ich dass denn immer einsetzen? Wozu ist das gut? Kommt mir irgendwie komisch vor.


----------



## Gumbo (19. Juli 2005)

```
<table border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="width:270px; border-collapse:collapse">
	<tr><td style="height:1px"></td></tr>
	<tr><td style="height:136px">&nbsp;</td></tr>
	<tr><td style="text-align:center; background-color:#f66"><a href="http://example.net" style="display:block; height:3em; line-height:3em">Klick</a></td></tr>
</table>
```


----------



## The G (19. Juli 2005)

Jetzt verstehe ich. mir hat das End-Tag gefehlt. Und mit color.../color kann man hier im Forum was mit einer anderen Farbe schreiben.

Nun funktioniert es. Ja, </a> hat gefehlt!


----------



## BaLaYaR (19. Juli 2005)

Richtig, die Tags die du geöffnet hast immer wieder schließen. Das ist eigentlich eine Hauptfehlerquelle wenn man keinen Editor benutzt der die Tags nach dem Öffnen direkt wieder schließt.


----------



## thecamillo (19. Juli 2005)

Der Nachteil von HTML Editoren ausser solche auf Notepad Basis, Phase5 oder Textpad4 haben gravierende eingebaute Fehler, so setzt z.B. Dreamweaver bei jeden Texteintrag ein P-TAG oder GoLive weis anscheiend immer noch nicht, dass eine Tabelle selbst eine ALIGN zur Ausrichtung hat! Nein, stattdessen sehe ich immer wieder Source wo man ein Center-TAG verwendet nur so als Beispiel mal!

Sicherlich das "einfache" handling dieser Softwares ist sicherlich schnell zu erlernen und bietet schnelle Einsatzbarkeit, dennoch sind die Nachteile offen ersichtlich, spätestens dann wenn man das Ganze mal manuell machen muss! Dann fallen so Sätze wie:"Warum funktioniert das nicht?"

Kleiner Tip: Nutzt beides! Oder glaubt ihr im Ernst ich hacke noch alle einzelnen css styles manuell in die Tastatur Wohl kaum, denn ich bin dazu viiiiiiiiiieeeeel zu faul!

cu thecamillo


----------

